# A3 Sportback eTron on Audiusa.com



## heat_fan1 (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm not sure how long it has been up, but I just found the Sportback eTron on the Audi website.

http://www.audiusa.com/models/audi-a3-sportback-e-tron

The brochure says to expect it at select dealerships nationwide this summer.


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

I seem to recall seeing this a few weeks ago. I think the time to sit up and notice is when you can "build" your e-Tron online. I think that would imply they're in manufacturing.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I heard it may have been delayed from a dealer. I'll try to get more info from HQ when I have a moment.


----------



## John4378 (Jun 11, 2014)

Any chance Audi brings over the 2.0T Quattro sportback - gasoline version?

Ideally, I'd like the S3 sportback but would settle for A3 sportback knowing that you could modify it to support my power "needs".


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

John4378 said:


> Any chance Audi brings over the 2.0T Quattro sportback - gasoline version?
> 
> Ideally, I'd like the S3 sportback but would settle for A3 sportback knowing that you could modify it to support my power "needs".


I was just down in AL driving the latest APR GTI Stage 3 and Golf R, all pre-production. The R just so good, which got me thinking about the Lancia Delta Integrale, which got me to thinking about the A3 Sportback. I really hope they do, though that remains to be seen. If a petrol quattro A3 Sportback were to happen, my guess would be after the facelift.


----------



## dr61 (May 17, 2008)

*2016 e-tron info up on Audi USA site*

A3 e-tron prices and configuration up on Audi USA site:

http://www.audiusa.com/models/audi-a3-sportback-e-tron

Base price $37,900.


----------



## BruinToo (Jun 17, 2000)

Can't wait! Looking at the Premium Plus model.
-Benjamin


----------



## BruinToo (Jun 17, 2000)

*A3 Sportback e-tron ORDERED!*

Went to the dealer today and ordered a Scuba Blue with Titanium Grey interior, Premium Plus model. Should be here either October or December/January.
-Benjamin


----------



## VW on the Mississippi (Apr 19, 2012)

Any idea with the mileage rating will be on this car?


----------



## BruinToo (Jun 17, 2000)

*EV miles on e-tron*

Supposedly mileage is between 19-22 for EV. As far as MPG for regular gas, it's the 1.4 liter TFSI so...

I ordered the e-tron when pricing was announced in the US in August. Ordered a Premium Plus model in Scuba Blue with gray interior. No other options other than Apple Lightning Cable and a front license holder delete option. Finally got something a little concrete from the dealer:

"Apparently there are 24 A3 e-trons in the ground in San Diego - enough for each dealer to have one on the floor and available for test drives starting October 5. Then there are 274 A3 e-trons scheduled for delivery in December. I believe your car is in that group."

-Ben

PS.
I'm glad I didn't wait for the A3 Sportback TDI considering...


----------



## gidiyup1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Have you received your car yet? I'm really interested in your impression of the car. :thumbup:



BruinToo said:


> Supposedly mileage is between 19-22 for EV. As far as MPG for regular gas, it's the 1.4 liter TFSI so...
> 
> I ordered the e-tron when pricing was announced in the US in August. Ordered a Premium Plus model in Scuba Blue with gray interior. No other options other than Apple Lightning Cable and a front license holder delete option. Finally got something a little concrete from the dealer:
> 
> ...


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

I was able to drive one around San Francisco for a eTron Driving Experience. It was pretty awesome! You can barely hear the engine running if it kicks on. I loved all the technology compared with my 2010 A3 TDI, just a bit disappointed with the all EV driving range, they stated between 17-25 miles but the numbers aren't set in stone. Just not sure what to do since all the TDI related issues going on lately.


----------



## gidiyup1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I could have sworn I read something that indicated that it would get 30 miles EV range. This is a little disappointing as my drive to work is 14 miles one way. 



bmw511 said:


> I was able to drive one around San Francisco for a eTron Driving Experience. It was pretty awesome! You can barely hear the engine running if it kicks on. I loved all the technology compared with my 2010 A3 TDI, just a bit disappointed with the all EV driving range, they stated between 17-25 miles but the numbers aren't set in stone. Just not sure what to do since all the TDI related issues going on lately.


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Yes I remember when I first read about the eTron a couple years back it was supposed to do 30 mile range, even said it on the Audi site... now from what they said it's in the teens, no numbers are solid however. I would assume around 20-30 since it is confirmed to have an 8.8kWh battery (not sure what the usable capacity is), the older Volt is 10.5kWh usable and it was rated at 38 miles. So even 8kWh in the eTron would push it around 30 miles (depending on how efficient it is). I would really love to replace my TDI with this.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

I think Audi is going to invest more in the E-tron line now that TDI line is pretty much tarnished goods. This is a good thing in my opinion because Diesel serves no purpose over here with Gasoline cars getting pretty good EPA numbers these days, not to mention how Audi TFSI cars here could have really benefited with even better gas mileage had Audi purposely not included the Efficiency Mode off Drive Select for the American Audi lineup. Eco mode generally adds about 5-7mpg to the range and while Europe has the Efficiency mode on their cars, it's mysteriously absent here. 

I also think Audi needs to release another trim to the Audi A3 Etron lineup, a pure EV model instead of a hybrid. Much like the spec model they showed off at the Tokyo Auto show in 2011. 
Perhaps turn that concept A3 Etron sedan into a production A3 model that is pure EV so it can compete with the Tesla Model 3 when it comes out that will be made to be affordable to the mass consumers unlike the Model S.


----------



## msjulie33 (Apr 9, 2006)

bmw511 said:


> I would really love to replace my TDI with this.



I think that's going to become a more common feeling... Interested in real world numbers


----------



## BruinToo (Jun 17, 2000)

*E-tron EV mileage*

I think from most European owners of A3 e-tron what I'm reading online from posts in various forums is they get anywhere between 21-26 miles during the summer months. Officially in Europe it's rated at 30 miles, but EPA testing is stricter and most likely will be 19 miles total EV range. But your mileage will vary according to driving habits.

Latest update from my salesperson is that I'm getting the car around December. I have ordered the Platinum Plus model in Scuba Blue with gray interior. No additional equipment other than a front license plate delete and a lightning cable. I'm replacing a 2006 A3 that's got over 140K miles on it.

-Ben


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

BruinToo said:


> I think from most European owners of A3 e-tron what I'm reading online from posts in various forums is they get anywhere between 21-26 miles during the summer months. Officially in Europe it's rated at 30 miles, but EPA testing is stricter and most likely will be 19 miles total EV range. But your mileage will vary according to driving habits.
> 
> Latest update from my salesperson is that I'm getting the car around December. I have ordered the Platinum Plus model in Scuba Blue with gray interior. No additional equipment other than a front license plate delete and a lightning cable. I'm replacing a 2006 A3 that's got over 140K miles on it.
> 
> -Ben


I'm attending the US domestic launch next week. Have not driven one yet but am excited to based on what I've heard from friends at HQ.


----------



## BruinToo (Jun 17, 2000)

*Awesome. Will there be a detailed write up afterwards?*



[email protected] said:


> I'm attending the US domestic launch next week. Have not driven one yet but am excited to based on what I've heard from friends at HQ.


George,
Can you also find out what happens when EV miles get depleted? I mean does the car's performance drops to 148 HP of the ICE, or does the battery reserve some power (even though it says zero miles on display) for the electric motor?
Thanks,
Ben


----------



## BruinToo (Jun 17, 2000)

*I think my car is at the port, maybe...*

What does it mean when the car is in dealer's inventory page (website) with a V.I.N. number? Does it mean it's at the port? I noticed that e-tron inventory is now in most of the Audi dealers website inventory lists.
-Benjamin


----------



## Got337 (Oct 31, 2015)

BruinToo

There is a mode you can put the car into, unlike any other hybrids on the market. Where you can switch the car while drive to charge the car. They say with completely empty batteries, it will take less than 20 min's to fully charge. I'm guessing that there will be more drag on the motor and that in those 20 mins you will probably be getting worse gas Milage.


----------



## Got337 (Oct 31, 2015)

I have two deposits on two different strobe, both have arrived at the ports buy no one knows when Audi will release the car. It could be next week, two weeks, next month, or January... They originally told me once the car arrived to port I'd have it with in days. 

As far as EV mode, once the car depletes its batteries, you have the ability to charge them while driving. There is a mode or option you can activate.


----------



## BruinToo (Jun 17, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> I'm attending the US domestic launch next week. Have not driven one yet but am excited to based on what I've heard from friends at HQ.


FOURTITUDE review of the A3 e-tron test drive?
-Ben


----------



## BruinToo (Jun 17, 2000)

*EPA Certification is up for the A3 e-tron!*

Curious why there are two models, the A3 e-tron ultra and A3 e-tron. Supposedly the ultra is the base model and the non-ultra is the Premium Plus and Prestige models.
In any case, the e-tron Ultra is rated at 86 MPGe, with a combined city/highway of 39 MPG and 17 miles EV range. The e-tron is rated at 83 MPGe with a combined city/highway of 35 MPG and 16 miles EV range. A bit disappointing considering it was 31 EV range in Europe and supposedly 20-25 range US EV range when it was announced a year ago.

EPA details here.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

Here AudiUSA gives us three trims. Premium, Premium Plus, Prestige . 


So I don't know what territory this EPA link is from but ultra sounds better than non-ultra.

It's like how Audi in Canada calls there trims Komfort, Progressiv, and Technik.


----------



## BruinToo (Jun 17, 2000)

Found out that Ultra models are those fitted with 16 inch wheels and summer tires and non-Ultra are those fitted with 17 inch wheels (or larger) with all season tires. Didn't know it makes that much of a efficiency difference!
-Ben


----------



## gidiyup1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Does anyone know when these will be hitting dealer lots?


----------



## BruinToo (Jun 17, 2000)

December is what I was told when I will be getting my car. I'm still waiting for FOURTITUDE's write-up for the e-tron from their media event shindig.


----------



## Got337 (Oct 31, 2015)

The "ultra" is a low resistance tire option, lighter and less rolling resistance. If I took my guess I'd go with the 18" wheel option but that is just me guessing. So far I haven't see an literature giving anymore information than that. The ultra option will give 5 more Mpg.


----------



## Got337 (Oct 31, 2015)

I was told end of month, November, they gave me their word but wouldn't be willing to put money where their mouth was, like if it didn't make it by end of November would they be willing to give me any incentives..


----------



## Got337 (Oct 31, 2015)

My salesman just called me with news that ithe cat WILL be release by end of November, still no date given, but their reps told them next week sometime. The hold up that my salesman was given is that they want to make sure the EPA #'s they are putting out matches at close as possible to what the car will get, so they aren't opening the door to law suits, given what is already in the news. So they are double and Tripple checking... Cough cough, I call BS! This car has been out in Europe for almost 2yrs, they should know what this car puts out by now.


----------



## ironballmcginty (Feb 28, 2015)

Just got back from taking one of these for a test drive. I was favorably impressed. I drove it in both hybrid and all-EV modes. Good power for what it is. Handling is more than decent. Found myself wishing I could keep it for a week to put it through its paces.


----------



## BruinToo (Jun 17, 2000)

*It's end of the month and still no e-trons at the dealerships*



Got337 said:


> My salesman just called me with news that ithe cat WILL be release by end of November, still no date given, but their reps told them next week sometime. The hold up that my salesman was given is that they want to make sure the EPA #'s they are putting out matches at close as possible to what the car will get, so they aren't opening the door to law suits, given what is already in the news. So they are double and Tripple checking... Cough cough, I call BS! This car has been out in Europe for almost 2yrs, they should know what this car puts out by now.


Well, it's the end of the month. And by the looks of things VW of A still hasn't received any new certification from Air Resources Board of CA (ARB). There actually hasn't been any new certification for VW Group since September of 2015 unlike other other car companies whose 2016 models have steadily been getting certification from ARB. The e-trons won't be released from the ports (at least in CA) until ARB certifies them. Take a look and see here.


----------



## gidiyup1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Crickets


----------



## BruinToo (Jun 17, 2000)

gidiyup1 said:


> Crickets


My Audi sales rep said that they are waiting for IRS approval for federal and state tax incentives for the the A3. Once that's taken care of, they are ready to go. However, I still don't see Volkswagen of America's certification application/approval from California Air Resources Board website. Until, that happens these cars can't be released.


----------



## Got337 (Oct 31, 2015)

I finally pulled both of my deposits. I couldn't take another excuse from my sales rep. I've had both my deposits since sept 15th. One in Santa Clara, and the other in Austin, TX. 

They are obviously stringing us along... And won't give us the true story.. I hope you'll get your cars sooner than later.

The IRS is another excuse, call any other sales rep Chevy-volt, tesla -model S and ask them about that.. It's the auto makers discretion which was set long ago, it's not the IRS's job to set.


----------



## gidiyup1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I totally get it. I haven't put a deposit down but I would do the same if i were in your shoes. I'm looking at Golf-R forums along with this one and it seems like VW/Audi doesn't like to make money! Cheers :beer::beer:



Got337 said:


> I finally pulled both of my deposits. I couldn't take another excuse from my sales rep. I've had both my deposits since sept 15th. One in Santa Clara, and the other in Austin, TX.
> 
> They are obviously stringing us along... And won't give us the true story.. I hope you'll get your cars sooner than later.
> 
> The IRS is another excuse, call any other sales rep Chevy-volt, tesla -model S and ask them about that.. It's the auto makers discretion which was set long ago, it's not the IRS's job to set.


----------



## BruinToo (Jun 17, 2000)

*NO MORE GREEN HOV STICKERS in CA!!!*

Well, the Audi e-tron has totally miss the boat on this. California Air Resources Board announced today that the maximum amount of 85,000 green stickers for HOV has been reached. And since AUDI has bungled delivery of their PHEV, none of the e-trons will have the green stickers. Way to go AUDI! I'm cancelling my order and getting my deposit back and will check out a pure BEV car to get the white HOV sticker and more IRS federal/CA incentives.

http://www.arb.ca.gov/msprog/carpool/carpool.htm


----------



## M this 2! (Feb 8, 2012)

EPA has passed the car, but CARB is taking their sweet ass time. Audi didn't mess this up, CARB has their heads up their asses unfortunately. 

I drove the car a month ago and loved that it really feels like an Audi! Not a heavy, battery laden car shaped like an Audi! Handles well, has good power, stops normal and of course looks great. Hopefully we'll get them sooner than later!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

BruinToo said:


> Well, the Audi e-tron has totally miss the boat on this. California Air Resources Board announced today that the maximum amount of 85,000 green stickers for HOV has been reached. And since AUDI has bungled delivery of their PHEV, none of the e-trons will have the green stickers. Way to go AUDI! I'm cancelling my order and getting my deposit back and will check out a pure BEV car to get the white HOV sticker and more IRS federal/CA incentives.
> 
> http://www.arb.ca.gov/msprog/carpool/carpool.htm





M this 2! said:


> EPA has passed the car, but CARB is taking their sweet ass time. Audi didn't mess this up, CARB has their heads up their asses unfortunately.
> 
> I drove the car a month ago and loved that it really feels like an Audi! Not a heavy, battery laden car shaped like an Audi! Handles well, has good power, stops normal and of course looks great. Hopefully we'll get them sooner than later!


What a coincidence... I wonder if CARB will send over the approval now so the cars can be released.


----------



## BruinToo (Jun 17, 2000)

The e-trons are now being delivered in CANADA. New owners are posting experience in other websites/forums. Still NONE in the US. I wonder why a fully loaded e-tron is cheaper in Canada? The Technik model (fully loaded) is only about 45,000 Canadian dollars (converted to us is about $33,000 US!!!!!)


----------



## BruinToo (Jun 17, 2000)

*From a new e-tron owner in Vancouver, BC, Canada*

From a Vancouver, BC e-tron owner:

OK, I've had my e-tron for 4 days and driven 300km (200m), and I've enjoyed every mile. The instant electric torque is addicting, step on it and it just takes off silently with no hesitation. Fully charged the trip computer indicates 34km (21m) of electric range, but I've only managed 25km (16m) per day... Not bad I guess considering the weather is only a couple of degrees above freezing. When the 1.4 engine does kick-in you hardly notice and whenever you take your foot off the gas (accelerator?) pedal, the engine shuts off and the car coasts. Touch the brakes and regen kicks in. The brake feel is a little mushy at the top, but press harder and they feel solid. Steering felt a little light for my liking, until I discovered Drive Select - Dynamic mode which tightens things up a bit. Overall I've managed 4.1 liters/100km (57 miles/g).​


----------



## gidiyup1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I would love to see pictures of your car! 



BruinToo said:


> From a Vancouver, BC e-tron owner:
> 
> OK, I've had my e-tron for 4 days and driven 300km (200m), and I've enjoyed every mile. The instant electric torque is addicting, step on it and it just takes off silently with no hesitation. Fully charged the trip computer indicates 34km (21m) of electric range, but I've only managed 25km (16m) per day... Not bad I guess considering the weather is only a couple of degrees above freezing. When the 1.4 engine does kick-in you hardly notice and whenever you take your foot off the gas (accelerator?) pedal, the engine shuts off and the car coasts. Touch the brakes and regen kicks in. The brake feel is a little mushy at the top, but press harder and they feel solid. Steering felt a little light for my liking, until I discovered Drive Select - Dynamic mode which tightens things up a bit. Overall I've managed 4.1 liters/100km (57 miles/g).​


----------



## BruinToo (Jun 17, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> What a coincidence... I wonder if CARB will send over the approval now so the cars can be released.


OMG, George you are so right! CARB approved certification just as soon as they ran out of green HOV stickers. And most likely, CA legislature won't extend the number since expired yellow HOV stickers also maxed out at 85,000.


----------

